# What can I catch a grass carp on?



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

There is a lake down here in SE ohio that has grass carp stocked in by the DNR. I've fished it for commons a few times, maybe once or twice and never got a bite, let alone I've never seen any activiy there suggesting there are commons in it. But there are signs posted all over the place that were are Grass Carp in it, and they must be released after because captured. I'de really like to try to catch one, but I don't know where to start as far as baits go.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh ya, the name of the lake is Fox Lake.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

I have always heard good things about simple white bread. The important thing to remember is to chum. Grass carp spook very easily, you want to sneak up on them, then throw some chum out like peices of bread to float on the surface. Once you see them eating the bread, lightly squeeze a peice of bread around a unweighted hook and toss it out there with some more bread. Hopefully when they go after the bread they will take your bait as well, lift the rod and try to hook them.

I have yet to go after grassies but plan to soon, this is what I have heard that works. Catking CwCarper and RRBSKI have just gotten back from a grassie trip, they may have other ideas as well.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Fishman !! The ones we caught down in Santee Cooper, and they were all huge, hit boilies with pack baits. Seems when a lake has a low supply of grasses for the carp to feed on, they turn to what even they can eat as far as grain type pacs. We sat for a LONG time, in HEAVILY chummed waters, before they decided to hit. Patience is the key. Hope this helps alittle, as I pilfered most of what I said from BuckeyeBob  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with what Catking said...and he's got the pics to prove it works. They can be really tough to catch if there's a lot of vegetation in the area. If you want to increase your odds, try looking around for some fish or fish activity to at least get an idea of where they roam, then chum the spot with corn, etc. 

Miso's bread advice is very good, and i've heard of them caught on bagels as well. Another bit of advice...use strong, sharp hooks because unlike common carp, grass carp have a very bony mouth which is tough to penetrate with a hook...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya I saw those pictures you guys had and it got me thinking about Fox Lake. The next time the rivers flood down this way and nothing else is biting I'll give them a whirl down there. Thanks for the tips, as soon as I try it out, I'll you guys know the results.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i have had good succsess with packbaits for years while fishing for grassrs.however iam NOT a big fan of useing
a bolt rig for them,much prefer to use a slip/running 
lead for these fish in bottom situations.i also do not
use hair rigs when targeting these fish,although yes it
dose work,but not exactly for me when fishing only
for them.

for years i was really big into float fishing for both grass
and commons.float fishing IMO,will out fish bottom presented baits 95% of the time while fishing for 
grass carp.only time it wont IMO,is when there
is alot of wind and waves to where its almost
imposible to give a good surface presentation.
its more natural IMO,for grassers to feed at higher
water levels,and this is where they spend most
of their time in almost all weather condidtions,
except for winter and then who really knows for
sure what they do.  

BREAD is IMO,the hottest bait for grass carp
ever fished.i have caught a GOOD number of
grassers over the years and 98% of them 
were caught on bread fished either on
the surface or on the bottom freelined
or with leads.other baits that are hot are
mullberries,STRAWBERRIES(so underrated)
un-flavored puffed corn,and of course meat  
can be very effective in some places.iam not a
big fisher of meat baits(b/c catfish)but they do
work for grassers more often than i thought before.
one of the biggest grassers i have seen caught in
recent years was caught on a freelined hot dog.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

What PAYARA said I believe is the best method . It makes alot on sense. Especially the hair rig, and the lack of using it. Heck, I'm trying that myself  We went fishin for commons and hit into the grassysat Santee. Nice post Payara  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Floats and bread, got it  I'm looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I think that fishing bread on top of the water is the most effective and fun way to catch grass carp. The water is getting warmer and soon the carp will be feeding on top. Look for the elm trees and cottonwood trees(spelling?) blooms to get the action started.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

The biggest Grass ever brought in to my shop was caught on a chunk of Cat Tail heart.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

corey,cat tails are a VERY effective bait for grassers,but it can be
difficult to fish as it is so light and fragile.excelent bait in right situations.
is a useful bait on those fish that are still hooked on naturals


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks. I always wondered if the guy told me the truth.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmm, thats an interesting though. I'll keep those types of things in mind when I give it a try.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

When my boys were young we would catch them using plain grass just braid it on to the hook


----------

